# I'm having high fever for Mirrorless- Retro - Design(X100s)



## Dylan777 (Sep 20, 2013)

I brought my wife to local camera store last week. She wanted a "pink" camera bag for the RX1. While I was there, I got a chance to play with x100s. 

I'm NOW having a high fever for it : : :


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 20, 2013)

RX1 > X100s? Or is the rangefinder part that is drawing you to spend you monies?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> RX1 > X100s? Or is the rangefinder part that is drawing you to spend you monies?



The design and look of x100s. I don't care much about rangefinder.

Lately, I'm getting lazzy dragging my 5D + L lenses around. My wife and I took a lot photo of our kids. 80 to 90% from RX1 due to compact size of camera. With 2 kids(2&5yrs), I don't have time to edit raw. JPEG file from x100s looks really really good for everyday photos.


----------



## Botts (Sep 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > RX1 > X100s? Or is the rangefinder part that is drawing you to spend you monies?
> ...



I rented the X100s for a week and absolutely loved it. I'd own it, but finances dictated it was a Sigma 35/1.4 for the 6D or the X100s. The Sigma 35/1.4 was just a better purchase for me at the time.

The JPEGs out of the X100s are beautiful and colourful, the camera is also easy to shoot and quite fast. I also really liked its strobe exposures.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

Botts said:


> I rented the X100s for a week and absolutely loved it. I'd own it, but finances dictated it was a Sigma 35/1.4 for the 6D or the X100s. The Sigma 35/1.4 was just a better purchase for me at the time.
> 
> The JPEGs out of the X100s are beautiful and colourful, the camera is also easy to shoot and quite fast. I also really liked its strobe exposures.



I'm saving up for 400mm f2.8 IS II, otherwise.... 

BTW, the new Sigma 35mm is solid - from quality build to IQ. Can't go wrong with that lens.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 23, 2013)

typical *g*ear *a*cquisition *s*yndrome.

with the pocketable cameras from your sig i wonder why a x100?

but if it makes you feel good for a while.... until the next GAS attack.


----------



## longdrive70 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a great camera. I have been thoroughly impressed with OOC jpegs.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

longdrive70 said:


> It's a great camera. I have been thoroughly impressed with OOC jpegs.



I agree, plus the retro look. Looking at jpeg files I shot with x100s, the skin tone seems to be very accurate. The color is more real & pop.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> typical *g*ear *a*cquisition *s*yndrome.
> 
> with the pocketable cameras from your sig i wonder why a x100?
> 
> but if it makes you feel good for a while.... until the next GAS attack.



Indeed 

I like to try out new gear and don't mind loosing $100 or 2 to sell it.


----------



## Eli (Sep 23, 2013)

Just get one  I did, and it is honestly the most "fun" camera I've used.. The design and feel of it just makes it a joy to use, plus there's always something special about looking through a viewfinder to frame, and the IQ is super.. Colour is punchy, skin tones are amazing! And the little flash is great for fill light, especially in day light.. The one draw back though is the AF, for static it's fine but for moving objects it's a bit of a challenge, wish it had the AF of Olympus cameras..


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

Eli said:


> Just get one  I did, and it is honestly the most "fun" camera I've used.. The design and feel of it just makes it a joy to use, plus there's always something special about looking through a viewfinder to frame, and the IQ is super.. Colour is punchy, skin tones are amazing! And the little flash is great for fill light, especially in day light.. The one draw back though is the AF, for static it's fine but for moving objects it's a bit of a challenge, wish it had the AF of Olympus cameras..



I would buy at heartbeat if the x100s was FF. Since I already have rx1, kinda dif to jump on x100s now. Besides, I need to get my wife a decent gift for our 10yrs anniversary.

If the wife happy, I can get my 400mm f2.8 IS II or 300mm f2.8 IS II sooner :-- ;D ;D


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 23, 2013)

I know what you mean. I feel nostalgic just looking at those cameras. I can't let myself look at them too much or I get the "itch" to want to buy one ha ha. I know I'll never be able to afford a Leica, so the X100S might have to be my next best thing.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 23, 2013)

i think you would love it more when using both build in neutral density (nd) and graduate nd filter for landscape. one of my friend has this one and it is kinda fun to play around with. the draw back is that you can not do much with candid type since this one is a fixed lens camera.


----------



## SPL (Sep 23, 2013)

The past couple weeks I have had a definite itch for this camera. Always liked the look of the rangefinder and it would be a fun camera to shoot with. Dylan777, you are right!, Love the nostalgic look. FF would be even better! I can’t afford a Leica,..maybe to new M will be a rangefinder style?,……probably not….


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Any pics of the pink bag?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> I know what you mean. I feel nostalgic just looking at those cameras. I can't let myself look at them too much or I get the "itch" to want to buy one ha ha. I know I'll never be able to afford a Leica, so the X100S might have to be my next best thing.



Me too


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> i think you would love it more when using both build in neutral density (nd) and graduate nd filter for landscape. one of my friend has this one and it is kinda fun to play around with. the draw back is that you can not do much with candid type since this one is a fixed lens camera.



Haven't try that yet....I prefer not to come back to camera store to try it ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

SPL said:


> The past couple weeks I have had a definite itch for this camera. Always liked the look of the rangefinder and it would be a fun camera to shoot with. Dylan777, you are right!, Love the nostalgic look. FF would be even better! I can’t afford a Leica,..maybe to new M will be a rangefinder style?,……probably not….



If it was FF retro style, I'm willing to sell my rx1 for it


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Any pics of the pink bag?



Not at this moment. It was a custom-fit case at local leather shop in Orange County, California. $235 out the door. I'll post some pics of this pink case sometime next week.

The wife offically owns the RX1 :-\


----------



## eml58 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Me too



Hi Dylan777, have been reading this thread with interest, I had a Leica M9, several Leica Lenses, sold the lot after about 12 Months, just didn't like the M9, mostly because of the rangefinder system, my eyes just aren't up to it, but I disliked the poor menu system (1950's Camera look I like, 1950's tech I dislike), pricing is ridiculous, but, and there's always a but, I liked the feel of the Camera, the size and the Look.

So, I've been looking at the Fuji X-Pro 1, but I may wait for the Pro 2 which I believe is an early 2014 release (and hope it's FF), could be a decent system, smallish, lot of great 3rd Party lenses available, discreet (compared to the 1Dx), takes a reasonable Image, up to date tech from the Japanese, all round looks like a great walk about Camera (which the 1Dx, again, is not).

Interested in any comments from anyone that has the Pro 1 and normally shoots DSLR.

I'm also glad Dylan777 that you qualified who (your wife) was the owner of the new Pink Camera Cover :

And it's nice to know others have the NGAS (New Gear Acquisition Syndrome), I understand it's hereditary, no cure known.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too
> ...



Thanks for the info on Pro2 eml58. 

I see M9 at local camera store for many-many times, but never want hand-on it. It just one of those things I don't want to touch : 

Believe it or not, my wife knows when to use Av and Tv on the RX1 now 

She took some great photos from the kids. Yup, the only missing accessory for her was a "pink" case for RX1.


----------



## Botts (Sep 25, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks for the info on Pro2 eml58.
> 
> I see M9 at local camera store for many-many times, but never want hand-on it. It just one of those things I don't want to touch :
> 
> ...



Does she shoot it with either optical or digital viewfinder, or just the screen?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2013)

Botts said:


> Does she shoot it with either optical or digital viewfinder, or just the screen?



Just back screen for now


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > i think you would love it more when using both build in neutral density (nd) and graduate nd filter for landscape. one of my friend has this one and it is kinda fun to play around with. the draw back is that you can not do much with candid type since this one is a fixed lens camera.
> ...



Went out for lunch with some co-workers today, I stopped by the camera shop to try build in ND + grad filters --- well the last 2 x100s were sold :-\


----------



## jaduffy007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I brought my wife to local camera store last week. She wanted a "pink" camera bag for the RX1. While I was there, I got a chance to play with x100s.
> 
> I'm NOW having a high fever for it : : :



Just surrender, you won't regret it. Warning, your DLSR will gather dust.

If you get it and want to shoot raw, get Iridient Developer for raw conversion. Capture1Pro7 is really good too. LR, not so much.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 26, 2013)

jaduffy007 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my wife to local camera store last week. She wanted a "pink" camera bag for the RX1. While I was there, I got a chance to play with x100s.
> ...



Thanks for the tips jaduffy007.

I plan to keep my 5D III and L lenses for another 4-5yrs. Hopefully by then, Sony, Fuji or Olympus will have much faster AF system and better tracking AF system for mirrorless.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 27, 2013)

I got rangefinder fever once. Bought a Bessa R3A, Nokton 40mm f/1.4, Apo-Lanthar 90mm f/3.5, and a few 100' rolls of Tri-X 400 for about $800 all up. GAS solved.


----------



## Factor7 (Sep 27, 2013)

jaduffy007 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my wife to local camera store last week. She wanted a "pink" camera bag for the RX1. While I was there, I got a chance to play with x100s.
> ...




This ^^

Ever since I got it (999€  ) my 5D3 has seen very little of the outside world (okay, maybe just a little cause the 24-70II deserves it too).

Not you, 60D. Go back to your bag.


----------



## Botts (Sep 27, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Went out for lunch with some co-workers today, I stopped by the camera shop to try build in ND + grad filters --- well the last 2 x100s were sold :-\



You just made me sad I forgot about the built-in ND filters when I had the X100s rented.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 27, 2013)

Botts said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out for lunch with some co-workers today, I stopped by the camera shop to try build in ND + grad filters --- well the last 2 x100s were sold :-\
> ...



Opppsss ???

I didn't know about the build in filters until ishdakuteb mentioned.


----------

